
Chevron buying Anadarko for $33B as crude prices rise - mimixco
https://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/chevron-buying-anadarko-33b-crude-prices-rise-62351800
======
mimixco
Fun fact: Anadarko is the company formerly known as Kerr Mc-Gee and made
famous by the movie Silkwood.

